# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обработка 1С:7.7 ТиС обмена с 1С:Битрикс24.CRM

## govorunkz

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые!
ищу услугу или помощь,
в решение задача,
по реализации схемы "1с77:ТиС + 1С:Битрикс24.CRM + Интернет-магазин".

Если ли решения? 
к кому на платной основе можно обратиться за консультацией и организацию рабочей схемы?

Спасибо, буду ответу в ЛС или в данной теме!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, Уважаемые!
> ищу услугу или помощь,
> в решение задача,
> по реализации схемы "1с77:ТиС + 1С:Битрикс24.CRM + Интернет-магазин".
> 
> Если ли решения? 
> к кому на платной основе можно обратиться за консультацией и организацию рабочей схемы?
> 
> Спасибо, буду ответу в ЛС или в данной теме!


https://infostart.ru/public/177544/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3auK/3dmQCWtsU

https://marketplace.1c-bitrix.ru/sol....1c77exchange/

----------

govorunkz (24.03.2021)

----------

